# Keeping vermiculite moist



## digitalxspace (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello
A simple question really, how do i keep the vermiculite moist without wetting the eggs? I currently have 23 bearded dragon eggs incubating in vermiculite at a temp of 84f and humidity is around 90% but how am i best keeping it moist without wetting the eggs?

Thanks


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

I just gently pour water round the edge - it seeps through to all of the tub, I've heard of others using a syringe (without needle) and injecting water into the vermicullite. Anyway really is ok as long as the eggs arent covered - a bit spray shouldnt hurt if it splashes off the side but I have found as long as the mix is right at the start and temps are ok it probs wont need "topping" up


----------



## las (Oct 20, 2009)

put a piece of paper over the top of the eggs then add water around the edge and the paper stops the eggs getting wet.


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

get a piece of fine grade plastic gauze (i use the stuff for bonsai trees) place this on the vermiculite and the eggs ontop of the gauze. Top the water up away from the eggs and the eggs will benefit from the moisture but will be safe and not in contact with the vermiculite itself.
Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## digitalxspace (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, i will try some of these out


----------

